# ORION NT XTR 100-200 SCHEMATICS, HERE U GO:



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

Whats up Peeps, I just joined 4shared and uploaded my copies of the ORION nt xtr 100-200 schematic just incase any of you want to repair or mod your nt or xtr amps!! I have more of a dif brand, but cant upload them. pm me if you need a certain schematic of amps that were MADE IN USA on the upper west coast...all of these should be for personal use only. Im just trying to help good people out.. no selling them on ebay! if you do, ill hack your ****....!

enjoy.

Orion_Nt_series_Schematics.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - Brad


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks
If you got one for the HCCA 2100 would be great to


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

MCLSOUND said:


> Thanks
> If you got one for the HCCA 2100 would be great to


Im looking for it as we speak, put the word out on any forums you frequent, for the ,Concept 97.3, concept 97.1 , 2250xtr, 2250 sx , 2100 reference, 2100 competition etc.. they made 4 different versions and 2 different board revisions.

let me know, Ill do the same!

later
Brad


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nothing happens when I click on it. and when I tried in a different forum, my computer told me the page was malicious. 

Is there another way to access the file?

Thank you


----------



## vegatosh (Nov 16, 2011)

hi ,
i read that you have the schematics of orion nt100.
I need to repair my amp, can you send me via email the schematics?
my email is "[email protected]"

thank you very much


----------



## scoobysmak (Jan 31, 2014)

Dubstep said:


> Whats up Peeps, I just joined 4shared and uploaded my copies of the ORION nt xtr 100-200 schematic just incase any of you want to repair or mod your nt or xtr amps!! I have more of a dif brand, but cant upload them. pm me if you need a certain schematic of amps that were MADE IN USA on the upper west coast...all of these should be for personal use only. Im just trying to help good people out.. no selling them on ebay! if you do, ill hack your ****....!
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> Orion_Nt_series_Schematics.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - Brad


Well I just tried to download it, said it contained a virus, not sure if anyone else had that problem.


----------



## vegatosh (Nov 16, 2011)

scoobysmak said:


> Well I just tried to download it, said it contained a virus, not sure if anyone else had that problem.


amazing  ...it's perfect and no virus ... thank you very much 
you also have to orion gx 2150 and hcca 250?


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

im going to keep this on my computer these are two amps I have on my bucket list 
so im sure with them getting old I will need this
thanks again!


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

The schem's are still there on 4shared avail for DL.. Jaybone, theres no virus lol..


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

How do you actually download it? all the download buttons are adds to try to get you to install their crap......

I would like to have this for future use on my SXs

and would love to find some Cobalt schematics. The 260 had at least 3 diff boards and I can't find one for the board I need to work on.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

leonpiper69 said:


> How do you actually download it? all the download buttons are adds to try to get you to install their crap......
> 
> I would like to have this for future use on my SXs
> 
> and would love to find some Cobalt schematics. The 260 had at least 3 diff boards and I can't find one for the board I need to work on.


Click on the link

Click on "View Document"

Click on the "Print" Icon

Either Print to your printer or change the Printer name to "PDF Report Writer"

If you used "PDF Report Writer" use the dialog box (it may be hidden behind your browser window) to choose where you want the PDF saved to.


----------



## MoonAndStars (May 21, 2017)

Dubstep said:


> The schem's are still there on 4shared avail for DL.. Jaybone, theres no virus lol..



Do you happen to have Orion 2125SX and 250SX schematics(Moon and Stars versions)? Thanks a ton.


----------



## MPH5886 (May 20, 2020)

Does anyone have the schematic for an Orion Cs150.2 or Cs100.2


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 11, 2021)

Dubstep said:


> Whats up Peeps, I just joined 4shared and uploaded my copies of the ORION nt xtr 100-200 schematic just incase any of you want to repair or mod your nt or xtr amps!! I have more of a dif brand, but cant upload them. pm me if you need a certain schematic of amps that were MADE IN USA on the upper west coast...all of these should be for personal use only. Im just trying to help good people out.. no selling them on ebay! if you do, ill hack your ****....!
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> Orion_Nt_series_Schematics.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - Brad


Would you happen to have the schematics for Orion zstreet z08000.1d version 1 please email me if you do [email protected] thanks a bunch


----------

